# Articles....?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So since I have a utility class starting next week, I finally bit the bullet and purchased a set of articles (J&J) for Jacks. And they came in today! Squee!





























So perfect size for Jacks, see? And boy am I glad I didn't order the 3" vs the 3.5" set! He needed that extra 1/2 inch! 

And I'm just showing Bert because he hopefully will use the same articles when he grows up.... 

So right now I have the articles jumbled together in the plastic bag they came in. And now I'm wondered what/how I should keep them stored here at home? I have no idea if the metal would rust or the leather would rot! And I've heard about the J&J not lasting too long? 

What do you do to keep these in good shape longer? And as far as containers or bags, I'm thinking about going to Jo Ann Fabrics or Michaels and picking up a basket or box so the dumbbells sit neatly and there is even space for gloves. Right now it's less about having a seperate bag for metal articles and a seperate bag for leather articles or whatnot, and I really just want something that will keep them organized, clean, and safe from too much "squashing". 

That said, I'm very much a novice about this. I know we aren't even ready for open right now (jumps and stays need sorting) so I dragged my feet for the longest time about really digging into utility and investing in articles. And even now I feel kinda presumptious about trotting into class with a fancy basket for my articles. Like who am I pretending to be!   

What considerations should I have as far as buying a container for articles? Seriously, are there rules?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Make sure you get them out of the plastic and just set them out so they can air out for a couple of weeks. 

There's no rules about what kind of container you use. I like something with a pocket to keep the used articles seperate from the unscented ones.

I've never had a problem with articles rusting, rotting, etc. I've had five sets of J&J, and the only problem I had with them was the ends coming loose from the bar, so that when I went to scent the end would stay still in my hand but the bar would just turn with my hand. 

I tried another company for Flip's articles and not only has that happened, but the leather on these has also started to peel off several, so now I wish I would have either stuck with J&J or tried Max 200

Biggest advice I can give on articles is once you start, be prepared to train them almost every day until they really have the hang of it. I find hit-and-miss article training just confuses the dogs, make sure when you start you can dedicate time daily (or nearly daily) for a long time.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Also in need of a basic article bag here, any suggestions?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have to agree with what Jodie stated, especially getting them out of the plastic bag and letting them air. 
Also do not hold them by the ends and twist them to sent them. that will loosen them up quickly. 
I do not wash the leather ones. Just wipe them down with a damp cloth only if they need it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I like this style of bag

DoggoneGood!: Utility Article Bag

A pocket on each end means you can use one for the scented articles and one for gloves. A double zipper for the main compartment makes it easier to open up wide. Annabel and Conner both had bags from here, and Flip's is custom made but has all the same design aspects.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay... dumb question of the year probably, but as far as articles - do you just use one article (metal and leather) to scent with? Like always? In training and in trials?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a requirement or reason to have separate sets of articles for each of your dogs? (Obviously I don't know much about articles.)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I showed Laney, I had two sets and kept them in mesh bags from the GRCA. I never washed them. I believe she was trained to " hot scent"."I have,one set from J & J and two from Max 200.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

when I first start teaching, I always use #6. After that I alternate what article I use each time we train. At a trial you will bring five of each type to the ring and the judge will select which ones he wants to use. When I am done training/trialing I throw the ones I scented that day into the side pocket to keep it separate from the others, unless I know I won't be training articles again for a couple of days.

All my dogs had different sets of articles sized to fit them. For past dogs I had two full sets of articles. For Flip I have one set, numbered 1-9 (a usual set has 1-6) so I have plenty of extras.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Megora said:


> Okay... dumb question of the year probably, but as far as articles - do you just use one article (metal and leather) to scent with? Like always? In training and in trials?


Depending on how you teach them. If you use the tie down method then you will be scenting the same articles unless you are going to untie and retie to switch. Not really needed. Once you teach it you will vary which ones you scent. At a trial the judge will decide which ones you scent. 



TheZ's said:


> Is there a requirement or reason to have separate sets of articles for each of your dogs? (Obviously I don't know much about articles.)


No you do not need separate sets for each dog. However if you are training/trialing multiple dogs in utility it is much easier. I do this now with Brooke and Oriana. But I switch the sets between them so they do not have their "own" set. It is also good to have an extra set for times when at a match and you do multiple runs that day or in case they have trouble and make a mistake or two you can switch out articles if needed. Also some clubs now have two trials in one day son it is good to have extra for that. Some judges will allow you to reuse the same article in the second trial but not all will.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay... so it _won't_ work to plan on rubbing steak juice on the one article and going with that then. 



> No you do not need separate sets for each dog. However if you are training/trialing multiple dogs in utility it is much easier. I do this now with Brooke and Oriana. But I switch the sets between them so they do not have their "own" set. It is also good to have an extra set for times when at a match and you do multiple runs that day or in case they have trouble and make a mistake or two you can switch out articles if needed. Also some clubs now have two trials in one day son it is good to have extra for that. Some judges will allow you to reuse the same article in the second trial but not all will.


So in other words, if you have a "scented" article from an earlier run, you don't have to worry about that going into the pile because the judge selected another. This is good to know...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Instead of buying two sets, how about just buying extra articles? My trainer recommended that I buy one set and two extra of each to have enough for a weekend of showing. That is what I did when I placed the order two weeks ago. I hope that wasn't a bad idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

that's what I did for Flip, I have 9 of each and really like that.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> that's what I did for Flip, I have 9 of each and really like that.


So do you have 4 each of the same number? I wasn't sure how that worked. I ordered the extras without numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

No, the company I ordered from had numbers 0-9, so I got numbers 1-9


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I like this style of bag
> 
> DoggoneGood!: Utility Article Bag
> 
> A pocket on each end means you can use one for the scented articles and one for gloves. A double zipper for the main compartment makes it easier to open up wide. Annabel and Conner both had bags from here, and Flip's is custom made but has all the same design aspects.


Thanks Jodie,
I would need a large?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a standard size for Annabel and a large for Conner. The large was pretty big, I think most dogs could use a standard. But of course too big is better than too small.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a few of these article bags and love them ... Towhee's bag is shown, Faelan's is also beautiful

Bags


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Those article bags are certainly much nicer than mine!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is where my newest bag is from

Article Bags


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flips is the three pictures after the corgi bag

Fall/Winter Projects 2011-12 | Wyndsong

Unfortunately it's a super long wait for one of her bags


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Flips is the three pictures after the corgi bag
> 
> Fall/Winter Projects 2011-12 | Wyndsong
> 
> Unfortunately it's a super long wait for one of her bags


^ These are absolutely gorgeous! I wish... I wish.... I could get something like that sometime! Maybe if I really get going with Jacks! 

Have to share that I went out to my car to clean up a space for my 2 sisters to sit (we were all going to the show together, my car with the addition of the crate has kinda turned into a 2 seater), and I found a freebie gear bag I picked up from work (from a company we don't even do business with) with the idea of using it for a training bag. This back when I was thinking ahead to having two dogs to train and sorting out the additional treats and dumbbells, etc...
:thinking:











At least for right now, I have a training bag big enough for 2 dogs, and the articles fit inside a bag which goes inside the bigger bag to keep them seperate from getting jumbled around with the other stuff. Though I think that smaller bag for articles is probably temporary. Most article bags that I see out there seem to be netting? Is it important to keep the articles aired out? 

As cheap as I am, I was even thinking about diaper bags when I was reading the previous comments about what is ideal as far as an article bag. :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The netting is important I think - not only for airing but also for drying from the dog's carrying the articles (my articles never come back dry and I don't wipe them down after every use). 

That being said, I have seen pillow cases used  You will most likely end up with multiple sets of articles and can experiment with what type of bags work best for you. Outside pockets are nice not only for the used articles but to carry the gloves as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good to know - I think as we get closer to the summer months, I'll keep my eyes open for a beach bag? Unless I see something more sufficient before then (like at the show coming up next month).... 

I'm still happy at the plan going forward as far as having a training bag where the article bag can fit neatly.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What do you think would this bag work?

Eastsport Mesh Backpack: Bags : Walmart.com


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hollyk said:


> What do you think would this bag work?
> 
> Eastsport Mesh Backpack: Bags : Walmart.com



Sure it will work, although it is very large compared to the size of the articles and gloves. But as stated earlier bigger is better than too small.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Flips is the three pictures after the corgi bag
> 
> Fall/Winter Projects 2011-12 | Wyndsong
> 
> Unfortunately it's a super long wait for one of her bags



Yep, I am on that list since August of *2011* - 16 months. :doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I put my name on the list when Flip was 9 months, and I got it about two months before we started utility. But the list was shorter then. Hey if she'll take my name now maybe I can have a bag for my next dog before he starts utility LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I put my name on the list when Flip was 9 months, and I got it about two months before we started utility. But the list was shorter then. Hey if she'll take my name now maybe I can have a bag for my next dog before he starts utility LOL


You joke, but my plans were for this bag to be for Oriana's trek for her UDX. Hopefully it will be used by Brooke for her UD/UDX. Be start our trial for Brooke's UD in January (if she does not let her season interfere). :bowl:

Actually I believe I read that she was not taking any names/orders at this time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think Michelle put Mighty on the list before he even came home


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I think Michelle put Mighty on the list before he even came home


:dblthumb2


----------

